# Nelson Report-2-26-04



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Fished Nelson today after school. Fishing was pretty poor. We were fishing from shore again today, and we only ended up with 7 fish total. All but one were under 8 inches. I did catch a pretty 15 incher on a jig and a power minnow. It was real windy, but we saw some guys across the discharge doing well on White Bass and Largemouths from a boat. It's just about time to have the boat out there.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Falconer,

I can't say I feel sorry for you! Even though most of your fish were smaller, it sure beats the heck out of not fishing, or ice fishing for that matter! I might be up that way in a couple of weeks!


----------

